# Problema con divisor pasivo dos vías



## emiliano17 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola gente, les comento que compre un par de componentes Bomber Bicho Papao de 80wrms cada uno, y los conecte con un amplificador en el auto. El kit cuenta con 2 woofercitos de 6'' y dos tweeter, con su respectivo divisor pasivo, que segun indica, corta a 5khz en 12db/oct. 
El problema es que despues de un tiempo de escuchar fuerte, el tweeter se corta. Luego si bajo el volumen un rato, el tweeter se vuelve a escuchar ; pero se corta nuevamente si vuelvo a subir el volumen :enfadado:
Vale aclarar, que conozco a varias personas que tienen éste mismo problema con el mismo producto(marca/modelo).
Al no poder escuchar música normalmente, decidí sacar un divisor pasivo para investirgar cual puede ser el problema y siguiendo las pistas dibuje el circuito electrico que es el siguiente:



Desconozco los valores del capacitor y la bobina que están en el circuito del woofer, pero no viene al caso.
Los capacitores de 4,7microF y 2,2microF son de poliester. Las 2 resistencias son de 10Watt cada una. Desconozco el valor de la bobina del circuito del tweeter, pero es de volumen menor a la bobina que lleva el circuito del woofer. 
Por ultimo aparece un capacitor chiquito, tipo lenteja, segun me parece es un capacitor ceramico. Saque este "aparente" capacitor e intente medir su valor con un capacimetro, pero no me marca nada en ninguna escala, esto me hizo dudar si era un capacitor, o bien que es un capacitor y esta dañado. Vale aclarar que debajo de este capacitor lenteja, sobre la plaqueta, esta dibujado el simbolo de un capacitor, pero dice P1. 
Alguien podria darme alguna idea de que es lo que puede estar fallando? o quizas hacer alguna modificación en este circuito para no tener más problemas..

Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2010)

Tal vez ese P1 sea un polyswitch, que es una especie de fusible que se rearma solo luego que pasa la sobrecarga. Mirá acá:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resettable_fuse

Si es eso, entonces los tweeters no soportan la potencia que les estás metiendo y actúa la protección. Podés probar sacándolo y poniendo un cable en su lugar, pero si le das mucha manija, lo proximo que va a saltar es el tweeter...

Si no es eso...no sé...


----------



## emiliano17 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Los polímeros. PTC PolySwitch conformes con la normativa RoHs ofrecen una función de protección resetable contra sobre corriente y sobre temperatura . PPTCs se utilizan como protección frente cortocircuito , conexión errónea y también en combinación como protección ante altas temperaturas.*

Si debe ser como vos decis, pero algo que no entiendo es que funcion cumple el capacitor de 4,7micro en paralelo con las resistencias...


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 14, 2010)

Fijate si es como este, o parecido:

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...=sGAEpiMZZMu7EFbsM1w0neiVk/EVcWQcFIjStt0ibuM=

Si es asi, no se lo saques, si no como te dijo EZ, el tweeter hara de proteccion......del tweeter
Sds.


----------



## emiliano17 (Jun 14, 2010)

sisi, exactamente, el componente es como ese.. pero no quiero que se corte más. Aproximadamente le estare mandando 80 o 90wrms a cada componente.. que es lo que puedo variar en el circuito para que no se corte más? quizas puedo poner en lugar de el capacitor de 4,7microF uno menor, al costo de que el tweeter suene menos.. en realidad no quiero bajar el volumen, porque en paralelo a ese componente esta conectado un 6x9 que admite mayor potencia.. me explico? prefiero atenuar un poco al tweeter


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 14, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> sisi, exactamente, el componente es como ese.. pero no quiero que se corte más. Aproximadamente le estare mandando 80 o 90wrms a cada componente.. que es lo que puedo variar en el circuito para que no se corte más? quizas puedo poner en lugar de el capacitor de 4,7microF uno menor, al costo de que el tweeter suene menos.. en realidad no quiero bajar el volumen, porque en paralelo a ese componente esta conectado un 6x9 que admite mayor potencia.. me explico? prefiero atenuar un poco al tweeter



Es que si se lo sacas, corres el riesgo que no pase lo que queres "no quiero que se corte mas".
O sea, el riesgo es que se corte para siempre.
Sds.


----------



## emiliano17 (Jun 14, 2010)

jaja, pero no entendes, no quiero que se vuelva a cortar por ningun motivo.. por eso quiero atenuar un poco la señal que le llega al tweeter. Como me recomendas que lo haga? cambiando el capacitor de 4,7micro por uno de 3,3micro?? puede ser?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> jaja, pero no entendes, no quiero que se vuelva a cortar por ningun motivo.. por eso quiero atenuar un poco la señal que le llega al tweeter. Como me recomendas que lo haga? cambiando el capacitor de 4,7micro por uno de 3,3micro?? puede ser?



Si no querés que se corte mas, sacale el polyswitch y ponele un cable.
Para tocar el crossover, no solo hay que tocar el capacitor (y no el de 4.7uF sino el de 2.2uF haciéndolo mas chico) sino también hay que tocar el filtro del woofer, o pensás subir la frecuencia de corte del tweeter y dejar el woofer donde está...para tener un hueco en la reproducción de frecuencias?...que dicho sea de paso, es probable que lo tengás igual por que no creo que el "woofer" pueda reproducir mucho por encima de los 5kHz.

Lo mejor es que especifiqués claramente que tipo de sonido pretendés lograr, por que todos están adivinando y ninguno "le pega" a tu idea. De lo contrario no vas a recibir más respuestas...

Y ya te lo dije: si no querés que se corte, puenteá el polyswitch. Punto.


----------



## emiliano17 (Jun 14, 2010)

jajaja, no te enojes.. estas seguro que cambiando el de 4,7 no logro nada? en realidad no quiero cambiar la frecuencia de corte, lo que quiero es que le llegue una señal más baja al tweeter.. Si pongo un capacitor de 2,2 en lugar del de 4,7... que pasa?

o bien pongo resistencias más grandes, por ejemplo cambio la de 2,4ohm por una de 4,7ohm..

La verdad que ese filtro es bastante raro, no se porque la complicaron tanto, ese capa de 4,7micro en paralelo con esas 2 resisitencias es complicado al pepe. Si supiera el valor de L calcularia yo mismo la frecuencia de corte para un filtro de 2do orden y la red de atenuacion con resistencias y listo, pero no tengo inductometro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2010)

Si no querés cambiar la frecuencia de corte, vas a tener que poner un LPad *ANTES *del tweeter y *LUEGO *del filtro, pero el problema es que no sabés cuanta potencia soporta el tweeter...asi que cuanto vas a atenuar?
Fijate acá que dice como se calcula y muestra como va puesto: http://sound.westhost.com/lr-passive.htm#s6.0 , ahí lo hace para otra cosa, pero la idea es la misma. Mas vale que averigués cuanto soporta el tweeter...


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 16, 2010)

Aparte de lo que te dice EZ, la lpad esta creada para igualar sensibilidades, asi que deberias saber el SPL de ambos parlantes para diseñar tu lpad, EZ te lo esta adaptando para tu necesidad, pasarias a diseñar una lpad no para igualar sensibilidades, si no para proteger el tweeter, que no sabes para cuanta potencia es y, que ademas, luego de averiguarlo y calcular la lpad, pasarias a tener un tweeter relativamente protegido, pero dejarias de tener un sistema de parlantes o de reproduccion acustica del sonido, balanceado. En criollo, dejarias de escuchar los agudos tal cual deberias escucharlos, para pasar a escuchar graves y parte de los medios.
O sea, una aberracion.
Sds.


----------



## emiliano17 (Jun 17, 2010)

si, perfecto. Entiendo lo de las sencibilidades, y de los baches de audio que me van a quedar si toco el filtro. Pero el auto tambien tiene instalado 2 6x9 de 80rms, osea que si se mueve un poco la frecuencia de corte no va a ser una locura lo que se va a notar.. Ya hice el cambio en uno de los filtros, cambie la resistencia de 2,4 por una de 3,3ohm. Suena bastante parecido al otro tweeter que no le toque el filtro, vamos a ver con el uso si se corta o no.. En realidad es el auto de un amigo, pero yo le instale todo el audio. Les agradezco las explicaciones y los concejos, muchas gracias  saludos!


----------

